# My lovely boy Niko



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

My cockatiel boy Niko is about 1,5 years right now. When I got him he was 4-5 old, he was passive - not singing, not coming out of cage. But now he loves to fly, he loves to singing a lot. His favourite toy is big bell. 

When I got him 

















And now 
























With his fovourite toy, big bell.  








And with one of my budgies.


----------



## Fairydust125 (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow how beautiful! You take good care of him, I can tell.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Look how beautiful his crest grew out! Hes a handsome boy.


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

He is very sweet and cuty looking.....he fully recovered i think...you took great care of him...bravo


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Well done he has come a long way in your care.
Great job, I can see why he is a happy tiel.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

oh how cute


----------



## liltweets (Oct 31, 2008)

Awww, he's so pretty and looks so healthy.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

Niko is a beautiful, healthy looking tiel. You obviously love him and look after him very well.


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks. He was the only parrot without a crest, he looked different and I liked him at first sight. Now his crest is beautiful and long.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

He has a lovely crest. I love how it curls up!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

What a cutie!!! You did amazing with him!!!


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

He's turned into a very handsome bird!


----------

